# EMS boots



## JJR512 (Jan 31, 2006)

When I have completed my EMT-B training, my VFD will provide me with complete uniforms, including boots. The issued shirts are mandatory; the pants can be replaced with anything that looks the same (your basic navy blue work pant); and the boots can be replaced with anything with a steel toe. Many of the others there use their own boots. The boots that are issued (in fact, the entire uniform) does not meet any of the NFPA 1999/2003 standards for bloodborne pathogen resistance or that sort of thing.

For an EMT, how important is it to have EMS boots--boots that do meet those NFPA standards? I mean, in the real world, do those standards make a practical difference?

I am aware of the FirstMed line from Rocky, and of the Rescue boot from Haix, both meeting these standards, and available with steel toe. Are there any others that you know of? Have you used any of these, or heard comments about them from someone who has? What other recommendations/suggestions regarding boots can you offer me?


----------



## ndilley (Jan 31, 2006)

I have the bates 8" enforcer. its waterproof and has a steel toe...it is a super comfortable zipper boot that only took a shift or so to break in.  IMO if a boot can stop water, blood might have a tough time getting in as well. And unless you plan on swimming in a pool of blood knee deep you should be okay.


----------



## Stevo (Jan 31, 2006)

JJR512,
Infection control is much more a mindset than what sort of PPE you have the $$$ to pitch for


~S~


----------



## JJR512 (Jan 31, 2006)

I think I forgot to mention: I don't really like zipper boots. If the zipper is on the side, I suppose it's OK, but I really don't like the look of those that have a zipper laced into the laces area. On the other hand, I understand that a side-zipper is not replaceable in case of zipper failure. This is strictly a "how it looks" issue. But I don't really need a zipper at all. But so far, all the EMS boots I've seen have lace-in zippers. The Rocky boots look like, if you remove (lace out) the zipper, it would lace up fine the normal way, but the Haix boots don't; the lacing area looks too wide, like it wouldn't lace up right if you removed the zipper.


----------



## JJR512 (Jan 31, 2006)

Stevo said:
			
		

> JJR512,
> Infection control is much more a mindset than what sort of PPE you have the $$$ to pitch for
> 
> 
> ~S~


 
So: Get what feels comfortable, looks nice, and is affordable, and don't worry about if the boot meets some specification?


----------



## ndilley (Jan 31, 2006)

well i mean its really up to you.  You definately should get something you like the look and feel of b/c if your like me you will wear them WAY more than any working, student should...as far as specs. go get what you feel comfortable with.. there is a blood borne pathogen approved boot, i'm not sure exactly what its called but its in all the catalogs


----------



## emtkelley (Jan 31, 2006)

I just bought a pair of boots from Walmart that look exactly like the higher priced boots that are in Galls, ect. They are waterproof and comfortable and cost about $30. After I bought them, I went trapsing through the snow in them to check out how waterproof they were and my feet stayed nice and dry. They are called Survivors and are located in with the other work boots. I am happy with mine, at least and I loved the price.


----------



## Ecnalubma (Jan 31, 2006)

Yea. I got the FirstMed ones. I guess I felt a little better knowing they were blood-proof or whatever the term is. Specially cause I was in a pool of blood that night for a GSW trauma.  

But yea, I don't think it really makes much of a differance.


----------



## ndilley (Feb 1, 2006)

walmarts survivor boots are awesome those were my first pair for hiking fishing and then work...super comfortable and waterproof as well. The only reason i switched to the bates if because of the zipper (got tired of lacing up boots at 330am for a call and i happened to get a great deal on the bates) if price is a problem survivors are excellent and very affordable.  (I know i posted alot about boots but i did alot of research before I bought; my professional/technical writing class required we write a paper where we selected three products and compared them before we made a purchase


----------



## Jon (Feb 1, 2006)

I've been with partners who "forgot" to have boots.... we run over to K-Mart or Wal-Mart, and have some nice boots for cheap. Unfortunatly, they aren't availible in my size (17).

Zipper boots are nice to have, espicially if you will be wearing turnout gear or running overnight and trying to sleep. It takes time to undo laces, and more time to re-do them later.  I currently have 1 pair of lace-up leather 8" combat boots that is well-broken in, and I love them. I also keep these shined to look good at work. I have a pair of waterproof 10" Combat boots, also broken in, that I've added a lace-in zipper to. I wear these at the squad when I run - they aren't really shined at all, sort of worn-down. These are great for getting on/off quickly.

If I could, I would own only side-zip boots... but I've not found any in my size, so who knows if I will ever find them!


----------



## ksEMTbabe (Feb 8, 2006)

If I could, I would own only side-zip boots... but I've not found any in my size, so who knows if I will ever find them![/QUOTE]


Try 5.11 stuff.  It's actually tactical police gear stuff, but they have boots that I love.  Actually, they have a whole line of things like EMS pants, boots, shirts, collar brass, etc. for rpetty reasonable prices.  I don't know for sure that they make size 17 boots, but I'd think it could be special ordered at least.


----------



## coloradoemt (Feb 8, 2006)

I just bought a pair of Converse 8 in. zipper side boots. They broke in the first half of my shift. They are light weight and have a gel sole. Very comfortable. I also have a pair of Danners which are heavier, waterproof, and have 800 of thinsulate in them for winter duty. These have a front zipper which make them slightly difficult to get off and on.


----------



## KEVD18 (Feb 8, 2006)

i wear matterhorn atd's when i work 2nd shift and side zip magnums when i work third.

i personally dont worry about resistance to bloodborne pathogens for my boots. i just wear what works. the matterhorns are, while quite pricey, the best boots i have ever owned. there waterproof up to mid calf and just as comfortable in 0deg weather as they are in 100deg weather. the mags are just real comfortable and easy on/off for the 3am rollout


----------



## Jon (Feb 9, 2006)

I've spoken with HAIX, and they might have boots in my size. I own 5.11 pants, and am looking at getting a jacket - they make AWSOME "non-bdu" clothing. As for their boots - don't know, but I do use their bot laces  

Jon


----------

